# "Pond X strikes again(new PB)



## 00 mod (Mar 31, 2011)

Went out to "Pond X" with a buddy again on a cold March day, started off with my buddy catching a dink on a suspending jerk bait. Though oh no, they are gonna be hard to catch today. With the temps in the low 40's and rain for the past couple days, we didn't expect much but to have fun! Typically catch them on spinnerbaits and plastics, I threw a white 1/2 oz spinnerbait for a while and missed one! He switched quickly to a soft plastic and caught another small one. Went about an hour or so and nothing, so i decided to tie on a Reaction Innovations sweet beaver green pumpkin/red flake and within 20 min BAM, I hook and land my new PB, weighed, took pictures and released to be caught another day! She weighed 8lb 9 oz. ( checked twice ). Didn't catch another fish all day, but we didn't care! Now for the pics.....

3/30/2011
"Pond X"
44 degrees
Shimano Curado
7' MH/F
12lb Yo-Zuri Hybrid
1/8 oz unpegged T-rigged Reaction Innovations Sweet Beaver Green Pumpkin/Red Flake


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 31, 2011)

=D> =D> Very nice man!!! =D> =D> Sure wish i knew where that pond was :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice job! Time for a report on the homepage! :beer:


----------



## Brine (Mar 31, 2011)

Kaboom! Way to go man!


----------



## Wld Fowl (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jealousy has set it!

Great fish! Congrats!


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice fish, looks like it has a serious case of hemorrhoids :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Mar 31, 2011)

Double post move....

and Pond X looks fishy as all get out!!!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW! Super nice fish! Hmmmm...I wonder how far it is from here to Memphis? Certainly would be worth a road trip for fish like that. 

Seriously, though -- congrats man! :beer:


----------



## SkagBass (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations! Nice looking fish.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Fish.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats on the great catch =D>


----------



## skimsucka (Mar 31, 2011)

awesome fish and great dedication i wouldn't be caught on any body of water in 44deg weather !!


----------



## 00 mod (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for all of the compliments guys...this place has been absolutely on fire this year! A week and a half ago Caught these 2 off of a bed.......back to back casts right off the bank! I think there might be a DD come out of this pond this spring, and I hope to be the one that catches it!
Jeff

Forgot to post these last week as "Pond X" big bag! These were the 2 kickers of a 24lb+ bag! 5lb 1oz and 7lb flat!


----------



## Zum (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice fish.
Is that pond about as big as what we see in the picture?
If so thats a monster in that small pond.


----------



## 00 mod (Mar 31, 2011)

Its about 20 acres total! Pictures dont do this place justice.......IT IS AMAZING!!! It is actually a naturally spring fed pond! If it were mine, I'd fish it everyday! Only about 45 min from my house...... Topwater bite is really good normally the first and last hour a day when its warmer out.....this was our first trip not catching anything topwater, and I equate it to the colder air temps!
Jeff


----------



## freetofish (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! great fish.. cool pictures... You know I was just thinking, Memphis isn't all that far from St. Louis, and I wouldn't mind having a Tenn. fishing license.......... Hummmmmm. boy I wish I knew where that pond was...... If I were you man, I would guard that location with my life.
A great find...
Peace


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude, that is a hog! I don't know if we get many that size this far north, but I'm on the hunt this summer. That fish is inspiring.


----------



## 00 mod (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for all of the compliments guys. Guess I should have mentioned that it is a private pond in the middle of a friends 1100 acre farm. It's pretty well guarded secret and it has little to no pressure. There is about 6 people that have permission to fish it and only 3 do so regularly. I'm on the hunt to join the dd club this year and if my luck continues, I think I might do it. Wish me luck!


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great fish man. I wish I could be out there.


----------



## Merlin (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait til the season opens up here


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great fish(es) =D> I really need to find a pond like that around here. Good luck on breaking the 10 lb mark. You're definitely on your way


----------



## shamoo (Apr 1, 2011)

That certainly is a beauty =D>


----------



## Decatur (Apr 1, 2011)

=D>


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 1, 2011)

=D> Unreal, great fish and sounds like a beautiful spot!


----------



## fish devil (Apr 1, 2011)

:twisted: Congratulations!!!! Beautiful fish, pond looks real sweet too.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats on your big momma!!!!!!!


----------



## susky river runner (Apr 7, 2011)

Real Nice !! :beer:


----------



## ThinkTankLures (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been trying to work my way into a local pond like that for a few years now...nothing like big fish from a small pond!


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2011)

ThinkTankLures said:


> I've been trying to work my way into a local pond like that for a few years now...nothing like big fish from a small pond!



We need to hit my Pond X's down the cape this year! 8)


----------

